# Machete Trailer



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

http://screenrant.com/machete-red-band-trailer-ross-69745/


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is a link to the film's official site.

http://www.vivamachete.com/

The film stars Danny Trejo in the title role,along with some other well known names in Hollywood,including:

Robert DeNiro
Steven Seagal
Don Johnson
Cheech Marin
Jessica Alba
Michelle Rodriguez
Jeff Fahey

The project is directed by Robert Rodriguez and it is rated R for a whole lot of violence for starters.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Might be the only movie ever made that is based off of a fake trailer.


----------



## Sdale (Sep 16, 2010)

Interesting like all Rodriguez/Tarantino projects.


----------

